# Howdy Everyone!



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Just wanted to swing by and say Hello from Reno, NV! I have two horses of my own, a 15 y/o grade bay quarter type mare and a yearling red dun breeding stock paint filly, I also train my mom's horse, a 4 year old buckskin gelding. In my spare time ;-) I am the local 4-H leader also... Hmmm anything else? Anyway, this site looks wonderful and I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! 
I'm sure your horses are adorable, awesomeee another buckskin owner, LOL! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Glad to meet you! I look forward to surfing the site some more, it really does look wonderful, since it's hard to find many people around my area with horses ;-) Anyway, I can't find any pics of the buckskin gelding right now so I'll try to post that later, but here are my two others!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw they are soo cute!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awwwww there both so cute!!!

Welcome to the HF


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey hey  
Welcome :wink:


----------

